
Drugs should be legalised, regulated, and taxed – The BMJ - dmmalam
https://www.bmj.com/content/361/bmj.k2057
======
fithisux
Irresponsible statement. Sounds like a nice plan by big corporates to get easy
money, like big tobacco. Economic crisis is a good opportunity to loosen
morality. Taxation is a good excuse by the corrupt govs to help their
bigpocket friends. Regulated? Huhhh?

Instead tobacco should become illicit like heroin (I m a smoker) because it is
a drug and nothing else, ban sell of alcohol because it is a drug thank god I
am not an alcoholic) and put heavy taxation on fatty/salty/sugary stuff.

